# For RIU's Sake! Vertical Growing Forum



## zem (Feb 3, 2011)

the most efficient growing method, there's a whole website about vertical growing, it's so much worth it and helpful in here to have a forum for vertical growing:


----------



## WvMade (Feb 3, 2011)

Lets see some pics! don't point us to another website we Love RIU for a reason! If its the most efficient lets see some results...


----------



## zem (Feb 3, 2011)

WvMade said:


> Lets see some pics! don't point us to another website we Love RIU for a reason! If its the most efficient lets see some results...


 i don't have a vertical setup yet, still planning. it is the most efficient because light gets used completely 360degrees. i'm not claiming stuff, it's well known that vertical is more light efficient. i had normal setup for years, now i want to evolve, and it's trouble trying to find solid info.


----------



## WvMade (Feb 3, 2011)

Yea i don't see anything to special to that site.... its not any easier then RIU. good luck man hope everything works out be sure to post some pics of your setup when its done it does look like a fun method of growing.


----------



## Bob Smith (Feb 6, 2011)

There should definitely be a vertical growing forum on RIU............time to catch up with the rest of the world.


----------



## i420 (Feb 10, 2011)

I agree ..... a vert forum would rock...

To answer some questions the reason vert design are "so great" is because they are smart in that they use all of the bulbs surface and power. A vert grow is usually designed to use 360 degrees of a light and not be forced to reflect the opposing side of the bulb. The foot print of a grow space is multiplied when using a vert design. You get the benefits of a scrog but with less stress on the girls because of the vert space ready for them to grow into. 

Here is my last scrog. A 4' x 8' screen .... and then the design for my next grow. The design takes up less space than the scrog screen and adds 3 times the grow surface using more the same screens and lights hung vertically in a dual cool tube.  And with fewer plants I expect to yield more than the scrog.


----------



## zem (Mar 1, 2011)

hell there's a forum for organic, advanced cultivation, CFL growing, and what else! i wonder if the mods even look into the "request forum" or it's only a place to make RIU look open minded 

it will be awesome to have some stickies for vertical and some solid info, it's a whole new world, can double the yields, i don't understand why they don't even consider this? and btw i'm not even a vertical grower yet, but i plan on doing a vert setup and having trouble to find solid info

come on RIU answer to our call! we want a vertical growing forum or maybe a subforum in indoor growing section. it will not only be for our benefit but also great for RIU!


----------



## Irollfatties (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow i420 seems to be on to something. That idea looks sick. Are you gonna make a build thread or journal on that?


----------



## Bob Smith (Mar 1, 2011)

Here's some more for ya.


----------



## i420 (Mar 1, 2011)

Irollfatties said:


> Wow i420 seems to be on to something. That idea looks sick. Are you gonna make a build thread or journal on that?


Yes ... I'll do a journal. The girls are almost ready. Can't decide if I want to go with 6 different strains or one strain.
A couple of rivits in the cool tube needs to be drilled out to remove an inner reflector. And I need to buy a new fan for the cool tube closed system. Going w/ one 1000 watter and a 600 watter HPS. The space should be ready in a week or two. 8 weeks into flower right now


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Mar 1, 2011)

Bob Smith said:


> Here's some more for ya.
> 
> View attachment 1468947View attachment 1468946View attachment 1468945View attachment 1468943View attachment 1468939


What's the compressor for?

I'm sub'd for whatever comes out of this.


----------



## Bob Smith (Mar 1, 2011)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> What's the compressor for?
> 
> I'm sub'd for whatever comes out of this.


It's an HP Aero system, running from 100-125PSI.

Here's a shitload more pics for ya..........had some downtime so decided to convert from LP Aero/NFT to HP Aero for the hell of it.

EDIT: Obviously some of the clones were healthier than others when they went into the system.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Mar 1, 2011)

Is this your first run or have you had harvest before with this? If so what's your yield look like? Sorry about all the ?'s I'm just super intrigued right now.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 2, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/101347-critical-mass-tree-grow-x.html
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/133309-heaths-mini-vertical.html


----------



## i420 (Mar 2, 2011)

Bob Smith said:


> It's an HP Aero system, running from 100-125PSI.
> 
> Here's a shitload more pics for ya..........had some downtime so decided to convert from LP Aero/NFT to HP Aero for the hell of it.
> 
> ...


Man I love this set up. And if you just won that light on ePay I was bidding against you .... 
I ended up with a dual cool tube. That system is sick. How old are your girls when you flip?

Sorry already asked


----------



## rosecitypapa (Mar 2, 2011)

*Bob Smith*, nice one!


Here's a fiddlehead 6" flooded tube vert, 600w, first run, 40 days into flower.


----------



## Bob Smith (Mar 3, 2011)

i420 said:


> Man I love this set up. And if you just won that light on ePay I was bidding against you ....
> I ended up with a dual cool tube. That system is sick. How old are your girls when you flip?
> 
> Sorry already asked


Nah, the only thing I was buying on eBay last night was some calcium nitrate and some chelated iron - my cooltube is from Octagonhydroponics.com.

And the goal is to flip at 12"; some plants are already well larger than that, and some are still just starting to grow - hoping to flowering in 10-14 days.

BTW, you should check out this journal, seems to be kinda what you're doing:

http://www.gardenscure.com/420/hydroponic-grow-journals/139572-cube.html


----------



## zem (Mar 3, 2011)

Bob Smith said:


> Nah, the only thing I was buying on eBay last night was some calcium nitrate and some chelated iron - m[/URL]


yeah i use chemical ferts in parts too. i have calcium nitrate, potassium nitrate, monopotassium phosphate, and mg sulfate. chelated iron is not enough by itself for trace elements, i got a whole trace element mix. this is the cheapest and the most effective fertilizing method


----------



## Bob Smith (Mar 3, 2011)

zem said:


> yeah i use chemical ferts in parts too. i have calcium nitrate, potassium nitrate, monopotassium phosphate, and mg sulfate. chelated iron is not enough by itself for trace elements, i got a whole trace element mix. this is the cheapest and the most effective fertilizing method


Just making some CalMag............bought some magnesium sulfate as well.

Figured I'd start off small before I went balls out and started making my own custom nute blends.

Prolly just buy a trace mix as well, because having a pound of boron sitting around for the next 200 years seems kinda silly.

Dragging my feet on getting my water analyzed (have an RO filter but hate the waste it creates and my tap ain't that bad - 7.5/150, so I've been using that - also like the chlorine in there as an oxydizing agent).


----------



## WvMade (Mar 3, 2011)

I always let my tap set out with a open lid for 24 hours


----------



## i420 (Mar 3, 2011)

Bob Smith said:


> Nah, the only thing I was buying on eBay last night was some calcium nitrate and some chelated iron - my cooltube is from Octagonhydroponics.com.
> 
> And the goal is to flip at 12"; some plants are already well larger than that, and some are still just starting to grow - hoping to flowering in 10-14 days.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I tried to view and even after registering and going thru that process they sent this email.

"Thank you for registering, i420. Your account has been submitted for moderation by an administrator and will be activated shortly. You will be notified by email when this happens."

Really? LOL .... I guess IF they approve me I'll get to see the thread you linked...


----------



## Bob Smith (Mar 3, 2011)

He started a journal of the same grow at verticalgreen.org under the name "carebear" (or something close) - title of the grow is also called "the cube".


----------



## zem (Mar 3, 2011)

Bob Smith said:


> Just making some CalMag............bought some magnesium sulfate as well.
> 
> Figured I'd start off small before I went balls out and started making my own custom nute blends.
> 
> ...


 you would think that making your own blend is hard, but it's not at all. you have calcium nitrate and mg sulfate, all you need is couple more chemicals with a ppm meter. all you have to do is add each part to your res and measure ppm.


----------



## Bob Smith (Mar 3, 2011)

zem said:


> you would think that making your own blend is hard, but it's not at all. you have calcium nitrate and mg sulfate, all you need is couple more chemicals with a ppm meter. all you have to do is add each part to your res and measure ppm.


From what I understand, you weigh out the nutes on a digital scale before dumping them into a mixing bucket and mixing them all together.

I'll use my TDS pen to double-check at the end, but you don't use that when mixing your nutes (according to the threads I've read) - I'm sure you could, just seems to be a little less exact and more of a pain in the ass to wait until the nute is fully dissolved and take lots of readings.

Rather just weigh it out and be done with it.

Totally off-topic now, sorry about that......


----------



## zem (Mar 4, 2011)

what i do is i dissolve like 200grams or so of each chemical in a bottle then i would have dissolved ferts ready for use in bottles, then i would know how many grams/liter i have so i only have to use a cup with volume measure to know how much i am adding. i only keep the trace element mix as powder because it is very easy to dissolve them since i use them in very small amounts, just weigh a gram or 2 on a scale and dissolve them. it might sound harder than it really is, it's really simple.


----------



## zem (Mar 9, 2011)

i don't get it, there's a forum for hallucinatory substances and another for gardening anything but mj, yet no forum for vertical?!? i say at least have a vertical sub-forum in "advanced marijuana cultivation". 

why do they even put a requests forum when no mod ever responds, whether positive or negative, someone should at least respond, any idea on whom i could pm for this request? thanks


----------



## cageuser (Mar 10, 2011)

I am also a vertical proponent. I believe if you think about it in basic terms, more cubic feet of canopy and no reflection then how could it not be more efficient. But if you want math to prove it check this out. How much light leaves the 360 degree light bar and hits plants directly when growing horizontally with a reflector? 180 degrees of course!!!! the other 180 degrees is first reflected and then travels toward the plants. So 50% of the light goes directly to the plants and the other 50% gets reflected first. So if we look at the inverse square law we know that every 6" we move away from the light source we halve the lumens. so the 50% of the light that gets reflected has to travel at least 6" to get back to where the other light starts from ( 3" up to the reflector and 3" back down.....sometimes more depending on your reflector), not to mention any light lost in the reflection. So of the 50% of light reflected only half of the light is available to the plants. So only 75% of the light from the whole bulb, (not including light lost in reflection) is ever available to the plants. That proves vertical gives more light availability to plants, not to mention the other benefits of no hot spots and more uniform plant growth( all plants are same distance from the light). I think the problem with vertical is people don't do it for long enough and then give up. the training methods are different and just like it took you a given number of crops to learn horizontal it takes a given number of crops to learn vertical. btw I have done multiple vertical crops both hydro and soil and have achieved my best yields with this style of growing. currently i'm doing shared six plant hexagons in an 8000 watt room(1000 watt bulbs). I'm using subcool's organic mix in 7 gallon smart pots. i've fed them nothing but water and they look great. we're three weeks into flower. That's my two cents

x x
x x x 
o o 
x x  x
x x x
o o 
x x x 
x x
x= plants 
o=light
this diagram is only half the lights in the room but it gives you an idea what i'm talking about


----------



## richards666 (Mar 14, 2011)

we need a vert section.so many good vert grows out there.time to start converting people


----------



## zem (Mar 23, 2011)

i had started this thread looking from outside, really, i got nothing growing now an going on for a long long time, i have never grown vertical either, it's just that when looking into it, i saw first hand how important it is to have it around, a different issue of growing altogether, i mean why have "general indoor" section when theres also "indoor" outdoor and aero/hydro section? 

i messaged a mod like a week or so ago no answer, i will do it later again too busy now  thanks for supporting this idea  cheers


----------



## i420 (Mar 24, 2011)

Well I think I will start a "Vertical Garden" thread for all vertical growers to post their pics and comments on vertical growing.
I"ll start it is as an open journal but for only vertical grows. I'm about to start a vertical scrog or a C . O . G . cage of green. 
And I thik there are a few other members that would add to the thread.

With music
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9rmPdjwz8Y


plant wrap
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIimzkIVNko


----------



## zem (Mar 25, 2011)

i420 said:


> Well I think I will start a "Vertical Garden" thread for all vertical growers to post their pics and comments on vertical growing.
> I"ll start it is as an open journal but for only vertical grows. I'm about to start a vertical scrog or a C . O . G . cage of green.
> And I thik there are a few other members that would add to the thread.
> 
> ...


 there are many such threads but a thread is not enough, it soon becomes endless pages of little use, vertical is way more different in design and operation, actually a different and more efficient mechanism of growing, all the design is different, so there will be so many issues that need threads and they all disappear into the vastness of RIU it's a pity for people looking for the info on such a good system of growing


----------



## notasthinkasyoustonediam (Mar 26, 2011)

First Grow. Six plant vertical grow in 4 x 5 closet. New York Sour Diesel. Week four of flower with four weeks veg. 1200w in cool tubes. CO2 Plants are growing around the top of the room and being trained downward (serious pain in the ass). 



This is next setup.


----------



## zem (Mar 26, 2011)

notasthinkasyoustonediam said:


> First Grow. Six plant vertical grow in 4 x 5 closet. New York Sour Diesel. Week four of flower with four weeks veg. 1200w in cool tubes. CO2 Plants are growing around the top of the room and being trained downward (serious pain in the ass).
> 
> View attachment 1514930View attachment 1514927View attachment 1514940
> 
> ...


i 2nd that!helyea!!! that's unreal! 

gota ask couple q's  how are these netpots held in the tubes perfectly sideways?? what's the medium in the pipes?


----------



## notasthinkasyoustonediam (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. no net pots. 3" grodan stuffed into the pipes 4" column with 3" pipe stuck into the holes at an angle. you can see a couple columns with 3" pipes inserted.


----------



## zem (Mar 27, 2011)

notasthinkasyoustonediam said:


> Thanks guys. no net pots. 3" grodan stuffed into the pipes 4" column with 3" pipe stuck into the holes at an angle. you can see a couple columns with 3" pipes inserted.


and how are they fed?


----------



## notasthinkasyoustonediam (Mar 27, 2011)

nutrient film technique. 2 hours on. 1 hour off. 24-7 to keep the roots moist.


----------



## zem (Mar 27, 2011)

nice, so you top feed each tube and it drains down to the cubes then onto the roots, then to the below plant? and how are the roots looking? would like to know more details on that system, it's the same as i pictured my future grow, only wasn't sure how to feed them


----------



## notasthinkasyoustonediam (Mar 28, 2011)

zem said:


> nice, so you top feed each tube and it drains down to the cubes then onto the roots, then to the below plant? and how are the roots looking? would like to know more details on that system, it's the same as i pictured my future grow, only wasn't sure how to feed them


 

The roots are great. They make huge rootballs in the tubes and some grow several feet long, back into the reservoir


----------



## zem (Apr 9, 2011)

"vertical growing forum" will be THE hit! comon RIU! i can see it! all the people who wonder often about vertical will flood it with questions and experienced growers will love it to share! no responses in "make your request" forum, why is it even there?


----------



## genuity (Apr 16, 2011)

i must say,that this is a good idea,i have just made the change,i for one can care less about going to another website(icmag)to learn,what some of the good people of RIU have to offer.
but i will give due to that guy (marlo),over at icmag,jus from me lurking,i havetakeing in alot of info..
RIU,it would be nice to have a sub-forum for vert growing.


----------



## Beansly (Apr 25, 2011)

Should be vert and stadium and bare bulb growing., and include vertical scrog.


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 15, 2011)

We have a new forum for Vertical Growing.

It's a sub-forum of the Grow Room.


----------



## zem (Jan 23, 2012)

rollitup said:


> We have a new forum for Vertical Growing.
> 
> It's a sub-forum of the Grow Room.


awesome! thank you for replying positively to my request! great news, i just heard  checking out the vertical forum :woohoo:


----------

